# Trapping Cats vs Coyotes



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

My brothers and I have recently taken the furbearer required training and would like to start putting out sets and learn what we can.

My concern is catching what I would like to catch. If I lay sets for either bobcat or coyote; are there tricks to increase my chance of catching one vs the other? correct trap, laying of trap, bait?

I understand a set can bring in a number of animals and certain areas will yield higher success for certain animals but I'm very new to this and any info would be greatly appreciated.

Please share what you are willing to share.

Thanks


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Generally most animals lead with their RIGHT foot. Meaning that if you want them to step somewhere specific, make sure that the trap is positioned in a location where their right foot will be placed. 

That is probably the most valuable information I ever learned trapping.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

As a kid my dad kept an old refrigerator for trap lures in the basement. He would take urine from animals as well as other fluids from animals and keep them in bottles to attract animals. 

The refrigerator stunk to high heaven but he was adamant that this was key to catching the most difficult and wary animals. 

As a result, we trapped animals all across the state for the DWR and various cities when I was a wee lad.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Bax* said:


> As a kid my dad kept an old refrigerator for trap lures in the basement. He would take urine from animals as well as other fluids from animals and keep them in bottles to attract animals.
> 
> The refrigerator stunk to high heaven but he was adamant that this was key to catching the most difficult and wary animals.
> 
> As a result, we trapped animals all across the state for the DWR and various cities when I was a wee lad.


They had refrigerators 100 years ago??? :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> They had refrigerators 100 years ago??? :shock::shock::shock:


Correction: ice box :mrgreen:


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm a novice, so take everything I say with a grain of salt. Cubby (and similar tight sets)work for cats, not so much for coyotes. Scent post sets work for coyotes, not so much for cats. Dirt hole sets will work for both. 

It's also smart to set on sign for both--set where you find tracks, scat, etc...

Good luck. I'm targeting coyotes this winter. I missed one a couple of days ago, so I just went and bought some MB550's today. We'll see if I can get him with a faster, beefier trap. :smile:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Generally most animals lead with their RIGHT foot. Meaning that if you want them to step somewhere specific, make sure that the trap is positioned in a location where their right foot will be placed.
> 
> That is probably the most valuable information I ever learned trapping.


That's right. I think I heard Marty on "Mountian Men" say somethin like that.

Not to get too far off subject but a similar tip, for fishermen, is to look at a fish's eyes when you catch him, if he is looking up, he came up to catch your bait, if he is lookin down...well you get the idea.


----------



## ShannonWhite (Feb 5, 2018)

dadams41 said:


> My brothers and I have recently taken the furbearer required training and would like to start putting out sets and learn what we can.
> 
> My concern is catching what I would like to catch. If I lay sets for either bobcat or coyote; are there tricks to increase my chance of catching one vs the other? correct trap, laying of trap, bait?
> 
> ...


I use time-tested coyote bait with the traps and it always works. In this article https://under-the-open-sky.com/best-coyote-bait/ here you will find the answer to your question


----------

